# Can I follow this i7 overclocking guide?



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi,

I found this i7 + EX58-UD5 overclocking guide:
http://images.tweaktown.com/imagebank/Core i7 920 oc 4G 2008.12.12_(ENG).pdf

Since I got same ram and cpu cooler (duh), I'd like to try it. How reliable is the setting used in the tutorial?


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

I followed it anyway (except CPU Vcore)

Here's what I changed in BIOS:

= Advanced CPU Features =
- Intel turbo boost tech: Disabled
- CPU Multi Threading: Enabled
- CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E): Disabled
- C3/C6/C7 State support: Disabled
- CPU Thermal Monitor: Disabled
- CPU EIST Function: Disabled
- Bi-directional PROCHOT: Disabled
- Virtualization Tech: Disabled
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
- QPI Clock Ratio: x36
- QPI Link Speed: 7.2 GHz
- Uncore Clock Ration: x13
- Uncore Frequency: 2600 MHz
- BLCK: 200
- System memory multiplier (SPD): 6.0
- Memory Frequency: 1200 MHz
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
- CPU Vcore 1.325 V
- QPI/Vtt Voltage 1.515V

Everything else set to auto

Temp: Idle: 44, Load: 72







I haven't done stability check yet, just tried 5 mins with prime95 (it was ok I think), but it showed blue screen when I enabled "Intel turbo boost tech" and start prime95.

Any suggestion to the setting? What did I do wrong? Should I enable back all those features in "Advanced CPU Features"?

Cheers


----------



## Asylum (Sep 28, 2009)

First off...You need to fill in your system specs so we know what your working with.
Looks like your vcore is alittle low but if you dont have proper cooling you should just back your bclk down a bit.


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

Asylum said:


> First off...You need to fill in your system specs so we know what your working with.
> Looks like your vcore is alittle low but if you dont have proper cooling you should just back your bclk down a bit.



Sorry , Updated now


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm sure I'm not the only experienced i7 owner who will tell you this. I've owned 11 Core i7 920 DO chips, and I'll tell you for sure that none of the overclock the same. They all have different BCLK limits, and need different vcore and QPI voltages. Using that article as a guide to get you started is not a bad thing to help you become familiar with the bios settings, but do not count on specific templates working with your chips, since it's no more than a 50/50 probability that it will work for you.

As for what you did wrong...see above. I can tell you that your vcore is to low. Also, set your QPI equal to you vcore.Do not enable the cpu features.


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only experienced i7 owner who will tell you this. I've owned 11 Core i7 920 DO chips, and I'll tell you for sure that none of the overclock the same. They all have different BCLK limits, and need different vcore and QPI voltages. Using that article as a guide to get you started is not a bad thing to help you become familiar with the bios settings, but do not count on specific templates working with your chips, since it's no more than a 50/50 probability that it will work for you.
> 
> As for what you did wrong...see above. I can tell you that your vcore is to low. Also, set your QPI equal to you vcore.Do not enable the cpu features.



Thanks for the info. How high should my VCore be? Coz I might consider lowering BCLK (Don't know why, it seems my TRUE doesn't do the job). How can I tell the right Vcore for specific BCLK?


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 28, 2009)

fang_laluna said:


> Thanks for the info. How high should my VCore be? Coz I might consider lowering BCLK (Don't know why, it seems my TRUE doesn't do the job). How can I tell the right Vcore for specific BCLK?



Start at 181 BCLK (about 3.8ghz with turbo enabled). See what kind of vcore you need for that. Judging from the vcore you're BSOD with, I'm guessing to start at about 1.27v, and work up from there. From this point, if 3.8 is stable, than move your BCLK up in increments of 2, and stress test. If it passes like 10 passes of Linx, then you're good to move the BCLK some more. If not, the you need a bit more vcore. Keep matching your QPI to vcore at each increase. Just increase the vcore one step at a time. Each time you increase it, Also, enable vdroop control in the bios. I've found vdroop control to be especially helpful on th UD5.

As far as temps go, try to keep your Linx/OCCT/Prime load temps under 80c. 70's are no big deal. This chip even brings the TRUE to it's knees sometimes.


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Start at 181 BCLK (about 3.8ghz with turbo enabled). See what kind of vcore you need for that. Judging from the vcore you're BSOD with, I'm guessing to start at about 1.27v, and work up from there. From this point, if 3.8 is stable, than move your BCLK up in increments of 2, and stress test. If it passes like 10 passes of Linx, then you're good to move the BCLK some more. If not, the you need a bit more vcore. Keep matching your QPI to vcore at each increase. Just increase the vcore one step at a time. Each time you increase it, Also, enable vdroop control in the bios. I've found vdroop control to be especially helpful on th UD5.
> 
> As far as temps go, try to keep your Linx/OCCT/Prime load temps under 80c. 70's are no big deal. This chip even brings the TRUE to it's knees sometimes.



Okay, I'll try with 181 BCLK and 1.27v. 
So I just play with BCLK, Vcore and QPI? Leave everything else "auto" (QPI clock, uncore freq, memory multiplier)?

Should I enable turbo boost?


----------



## Asylum (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes enable turbo it will give you a 21 multi.


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Yes enable turbo it will give you a 21 multi.



Thanks, 

doing stability test now with BCLK 181 Vcore 1.27, QPI Voltage 1.27
Everything else "auto" except memory multiplier (6.0)

I couldn't find option to enable "vdroop" control in BIOS, where is it?


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 28, 2009)

fang_laluna said:


> Okay, I'll try with 181 BCLK and 1.27v.
> So I just play with BCLK, Vcore and QPI? Leave everything else "auto" (QPI clock, uncore freq, memory multiplier)?
> 
> Should I enable turbo boost?



Yes, you should enable turbo. As far as the other settings go, you can leave most of them on auto. However, you may need to lower your memory multiplier, once your speeds get up past 1600. I'm not sure how your ram handles higher speed. Actually, I tend to drop the memory multi very low while I'm finding a max cpu overclock. This way, I don't need to worry that memory speeds are part of the problem.


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yes, you should enable turbo. As far as the other settings go, you can leave most of them on auto. However, you may need to lower your memory multiplier, once your speeds get up past 1600. I'm not sure how your ram handles higher speed. Actually, I tend to drop the memory multi very low while I'm finding a max cpu overclock. This way, I don't need to worry that memory speeds are part of the problem.



I leave memory multiplier to 6.0, turbo enabled and the rest "auto".
Running on test 4 on prime 95 now, seems ok. Load temp 65

But I couldn't find "vdroop" option in BIOS


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only experienced i7 owner who will tell you this. I've owned 11 Core i7 920 DO chips, and I'll tell you for sure that none of the overclock the same. They all have different BCLK limits, and need different vcore and QPI voltages. Using that article as a guide to get you started is not a bad thing to help you become familiar with the bios settings, but do not count on specific templates working with your chips, since it's no more than a 50/50 probability that it will work for you.
> 
> As for what you did wrong...see above. I can tell you that your vcore is to low. Also, set your QPI equal to you vcore.Do not enable the cpu features.



wait what? qpi pll? hmmmm no wonder.


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> wait what? qpi pll? hmmmm no wonder.



Is there any problem Solaris? 

It's QPI/Vtt Voltage, what's up with QPI pll?


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

Prime 95, 27 minutes run

Worker #3 - Not running
FATAL ERROR: Final result was E66A252E, expected 09C7ADE4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file
Torture Test ran 27 minutes - 1 errors, 0 warnings

is this a sign that I should increase the VCore?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 28, 2009)

fang_laluna said:


> Is there any problem Solaris?
> 
> It's QPI/Vtt Voltage, what's up with QPI pll?



no i just realized i might be screwing up...and i have a qpi pll voltage which is why i was asking....did he mean vtt? because i have qpi pll and cpu vtt.


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> no i just realized i might be screwing up...and i have a qpi pll voltage which is why i was asking....did he mean vtt? because i have qpi pll and cpu vtt.



I'm pretty sure it's Vtt 

Notice in my second post, I didn't mention anything about pll


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 28, 2009)

fang_laluna said:


> I'm pretty sure it's Vtt
> 
> Notice in my second post, I didn't mention anything about pll



but he did which confused me. im sure its diffirent board names though


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

Prime95 stress test 26 minutes suddenly windows reboot (vcore and qpi vtt at 1.285).

Currently at 1.29 now, just started prime 95 again.

Anyone know where is "vdroop" option in UD5 BIOS?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 28, 2009)

fang_laluna said:


> Prime95 stress test 26 minutes suddenly windows reboot (vcore and qpi vtt at 1.285).
> 
> Currently at 1.29 now, just started prime 95 again.
> 
> Anyone know where is "vdroop" option in UD5 BIOS?



it might be called loadline calibration..it should be under were you control the cpu volts.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 28, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> but he did which confused me. im sure its diffirent board names though



Yes, in the UD5 bios it's QPI/VTT. Also, try increasing IOH to 1.12. Vdroop control is called loadline calibration on this board.


----------



## Asylum (Sep 28, 2009)

Also make sure your memory voltage is set to the correct amount.


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yes, in the UD5 bios it's QPI/VTT. Also, try increasing IOH to 1.12. Vdroop control is called loadline calibration on this board.



Thanks for the confirmation.

I'm at 1.29 vcore now. Is this normal for 181 BCLK? I'll try to enable loadline calibration and increasing IOH later.

I won't overclock it over 4GHz though, till I get a better cooling. Maybe I'll stay at 3.8GHz (with turbo boost). If I want to stay at 3.8, is there anything else, anything at all that may help make the system stable (besides IOH, vdroop, Vcore, mem multiplier and QPI vtt?)


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Also make sure your memory voltage is set to the correct amount.



Umm, mind giving advise for memory voltage?  at the moment I leave it to auto I guess


----------



## Binge (Sep 28, 2009)

memory volts are min 1.5V, to 1.6V(recommended), max 1.65V(recommended).

Your memory(DRAM) voltage may be no higher than your QPI/VTT +.5V


----------



## Asylum (Sep 28, 2009)

Look up your specs on the voltage for your ram on the internet.
Your memory should have the model number on the side of it.
Maybe what voltage it needs also.


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> memory volts are min 1.5V, to 1.6V(recommended), max 1.65V(recommended).
> 
> Your memory(DRAM) voltage may be no higher than your QPI/VTT +.5V



Thanks heaps.
Just double check to make sure I know what I am doing 

memory volts and memory(DRAM) are essentially the same thing aren't they?


----------



## Binge (Sep 28, 2009)

correct.  I just wanted to be as specific as possible, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Look up your specs on the voltage for your ram on the internet.
> Your memory should have the model number on the side of it.
> Maybe what voltage it needs also.



I checked text on the ram. It says 1.65v

Prime 95 been running almost an hour now, looking good at 1.29 vcore and QPI vtt.
Memory multiplier 6, the rest "auto".
CPU temp: Idle 45, load 70. I might lap my TRUE and add washer mod.

Thanks everyone for helping 

One more thing, should I play around with memory timing to make the system stable?


----------



## Binge (Sep 28, 2009)

Unless you're sure you understand memory timings I would advise against it.  Memory timings are like secretaries that push paper along until it's correctly filed.  You stress one secretary out too much and a paper being processed may end up in the wrong place but the system won't crash immediately.  Memory errors suuuuuck when working with documents or media you'd like to keep operational.


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> Unless you're sure you understand memory timings I would advise against it.  Memory timings are like secretaries that push paper along until it's correctly filed.  You stress one secretary out too much and a paper being processed may end up in the wrong place but the system won't crash immediately.  Memory errors suuuuuck when working with documents or media you'd like to keep operational.



Honestly I have no idea about memory timing  LOL
Yea I guess I'll just leave it as it is.

Cheers


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 28, 2009)

fang_laluna said:


> Honestly I have no idea about memory timing  LOL
> Yea I guess I'll just leave it as it is.
> 
> Cheers



If you're curious about what your timings are currently at, use cpu-z, and look under the memory tab. Chances are, the board will set very conservative timings by default. You could probably tighten them up a bit without a problem. Just find out what they are first.


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> If you're curious about what your timings are currently at, use cpu-z, and look under the memory tab. Chances are, the board will set very conservative timings by default. You could probably tighten them up a bit without a problem. Just find out what they are first.



CPU-Z under "memory", timings:

- DRAM Frequency: 543.0 MHz
- FSB : DRAM 2:6
- CL: 8.0 clocks
- tRCD: 8.0 clocks
- tRP: 8.0 clocks
- tRAS: 20 clocks
- tRFC: 60 clocks
- CR: 1T

out of curiosity, after reach stable system, should I put these:

- CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E): Disabled
- C3/C6/C7 State support: Disabled
- CPU Thermal Monitor: Disabled
- CPU EIST Function: Disabled
- Bi-directional PROCHOT: Disabled
- Virtualization Tech: Disabled

back to enable? (I think those are power saving stuff)


----------



## Asylum (Sep 28, 2009)

I would leave all those off if your going to keep your system overclocked.


----------



## Asylum (Sep 28, 2009)

Look in CPU-Z and post what your memory timings are rated at.
I think its the SPD tab. I forget.


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

Prime 95 still running, I think I'll leave it run overnight.

I've been reading this guide:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/538439-guide-overclocking-core-i7-920-4-a.html

Are these stuff true? QUOTE:
1. Uncore – This is basically the speed of everything which isn't your core (i.e. l3 cache, imc, etc). *It should be 2x your memory speed* but allows for multipliers higher than 2x as well. Stability will be greatest at 2x.
2. QPI – Quickpath interconnect - It's basically the intel equivalent of AMD's hypertransport. It's how the CPU and the x58 chipset communicate. It has multipliers of 18x, 22x, and 24x. *The 920 should be left at 18x* creating a 9:8 ratio between the uncore and the memory multiplier assuming you use the 8x ratio, which some claim offers the greatest stability.
3. 
Q: What are safe voltages?
A: According to intel or common knowledge the following are the safe air temperatures:

Vcore: ~1.4
qpi/uncore (VTT): 1.35
PLL: 1.88
Vdimm:~1.65 (Some will say that you are safe within .5 of your qpi/uncore allowing for a max of 1.85 on vdimm. See the link to the xtreme systems forum below on this subject for a long thread).
IOH: Less than 1.3
ICH: Less than 1.3

Can I just leave these voltage to auto?

What is actually definition of stable overclock? If I run prime95 (blend option) overnight and find no error, can i conclude that the system is stable?


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Look in CPU-Z and post what your memory timings are rated at.
> I think its the SPD tab. I forget.



This one here?
CPU-Z under "memory", timings:

- DRAM Frequency: 543.0 MHz
- FSB : DRAM 2:6
- CL: 8.0 clocks
- tRCD: 8.0 clocks
- tRP: 8.0 clocks
- tRAS: 20 clocks
- tRFC: 60 clocks
- CR: 1T

SPD:
http://i35.tinypic.com/2urs0vl.jpg


----------



## Binge (Sep 28, 2009)

fang_laluna said:


> Prime 95 still running, I think I'll leave it run overnight.
> 
> I've been reading this guide:
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/538439-guide-overclocking-core-i7-920-4-a.html
> ...



I wouldn't put your pc through such unrealistic stress more than you have to.  prime95 for about 2 hours or do an OCCT stability test.  Most of that Q & A is accurate, but they don't tell you more than what's safe to know.  Everything they expressed about multipliers is correct.

If you think about it, you define the stable OC.  Does your PC lose data when overclocked, or does it crash?  That's not acceptable so that would not be stable.  Things like that allow you to justify the overclock for yourself.  If you believe your system needs to be tested with prime95 and achieve no errors(which isn't asking too much) as well as keep stable in use/no data corruption then you should do it to see if you can.  Most of what we overclockers do is push our own limits as well as the limits of the PC.  To an extent that can be too much, but it also shows how nutty we are about running some serious rigs.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 28, 2009)

fang_laluna said:


> Prime 95 still running, I think I'll leave it run overnight.
> 
> I've been reading this guide:
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/538439-guide-overclocking-core-i7-920-4-a.html
> ...



The info from xtremesystems is generally true. You can leave a majority of your voltages at auto. However, I would manually change vcore, QPI/vtt, vdimm and IOH as I mentioned in an earlier post. I typically do not go over 1.37v on vcore/QPI, 1.12v on IOH and no higher than 1.65v on memory. 

As far as a stable overclock, do yourself a favor and ditch prime95. Download Linx an/or OCCT. They are more intense, and you can run them for a much shorter time to ensure a stable overclock. In my experience, if you can pass 20 cycles of LinX or 1 hour OCCT, you are stable.

LinX
http://67.90.82.13/forums/showthread.php?t=201670

OCCT
http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php?Download


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> I wouldn't put your pc through such unrealistic stress more than you have to.  prime95 for about 2 hours or do an OCCT stability test.  Most of that Q & A is accurate, but they don't tell you more than what's safe to know.  Everything they expressed about multipliers is correct.
> 
> If you think about it, you define the stable OC.  Does your PC lose data when overclocked, or does it crash?  That's not acceptable so that would not be stable.  Things like that allow you to justify the overclock for yourself.  If you believe your system needs to be tested with prime95 and achieve no errors(which isn't asking too much) as well as keep stable in use/no data corruption then you should do it to see if you can.  Most of what we overclockers do is push our own limits as well as the limits of the PC.  To an extent that can be too much, but it also shows how nutty we are about running some serious rigs.



 Thanks, I see... Yea, I want my pc to be able to perform well in overclocked condition (gaming, coding, sort of stuff like that)

Regarding the multiplier and voltage from the guide (http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/538439-guide-overclocking-core-i7-920-4-a.html), leaving them on "auto" wouldn't hurt, would it? (In term of lifespan of the components)


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

Did you guys get the CPU-Z timing I posted earlier? I'm not sure which one is it, so I posted both "memory" and "spd" tab.

Thanks a lot Paulieg, Binge, Asylum. You guys are awesome. I'm learning lesson of a lifetime 

"There is no charge for awesomeness"


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 28, 2009)

fang_laluna said:


> Did you guys get the CPU-Z timing I posted earlier? I'm not sure which one is it, so I posted both "memory" and "spd" tab.
> 
> Thanks a lot Paulieg, Binge, Asylum. You guys are awesome. I'm learning lesson of a lifetime
> 
> "There is no charge for awesomeness"



Change your memory multiplier to 8, and TRAS to 24. You must do this to all 3 channels, and not just one. You are currently running at almost DDR2 speeds. Your ram can do better than that.


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Change your memory multiplier to 8, and TRAS to 24. You must do this to all 3 channels, and not just one. You are currently running at almost DDR2 speeds. Your ram can do better than that.



Yep, done. Changed dimm to 1.65, memory multiplier to 8, all three channels tRAS to 24

I don't really know how to use OCCT. I just installed it, so Just select CPU : OCCT and press "ON"? It stays on Idle


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

Here's the pic:

Memory Tab:
http://i35.tinypic.com/1zmjyq1.jpg

SPD Tab:
http://i36.tinypic.com/2h81nkh.jpg


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 28, 2009)

fang_laluna said:


> Yep, done. Changed dimm to 1.65, memory multiplier to 8, all three channels tRAS to 24
> 
> I don't really know how to use OCCT. I just installed it, so Just select CPU : OCCT and press "ON"? It stays on Idle



Try to avoid double posting. OCCT will idle for a minute before it starts to load the CPU. Make sure you are watching your temps. Did you DL LinX? Right now, that's my favorite, since it runs through 20 cycles very quickly.



Paulieg said:


> Try to avoid double posting. OCCT will idle for a minute before it starts to load the CPU. Make sure you are watching your temps? Did you DL LinX? Right now, that's my favorite, since it runs through 20 cycles very quickly.



Hmm. It looks like you are running Cas 10 right now. Try 9-9-9-27 with a 8x multiplier.


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Try to avoid double posting. OCCT will idle for a minute before it starts to load the CPU. Make sure you are watching your temps? Did you DL LinX? Right now, that's my favorite, since it runs through 20 cycles very quickly.



Sorry 

Yep, It's working now. RealTemp: Load 74' C. Geez this is more intense than Prime.

Is the change in memory timing seems to be working?

EDIT:

Multiplier is already on 8x, changing to 9-9-9-27 now.

http://i38.tinypic.com/qnjw2w.jpg


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 28, 2009)

fang_laluna said:


> Sorry
> 
> Yep, It's working now. RealTemp: Load 74' C. Geez this is more intense than Prime.
> 
> ...



Well, if it's not working, you will FAIL OCCT very quickly. Like I said before though, when you are looking for your max CPU overclock, you may want to drop your multiplier temporarily, to rule out the ram as a reason why the overclock fails. Your temps are fine, as long as you stay under 80c


----------



## Asylum (Sep 28, 2009)

Should be 9-9-9-24


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Should be 9-9-9-24



wut?


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 28, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Should be 9-9-9-24



No need to tighten those stick that much, especially when you're working on CPU overclocking right now. Go back to timings after you are satisfied with the CPU overclock.


----------



## Asylum (Sep 28, 2009)

CPU-Z  SPD tab shows your memory timings @ 9-9-9-24 @1600Mhz.
Thats what you need to set it at.


----------



## Asylum (Sep 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> No need to tighten those stick that much, especially when you're working on CPU overclocking right now. Go back to timings after you are satisfied with the CPU overclock.



Ok you want him to wait till he gets done overclocking.


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

fang_laluna said:


> Sorry
> 
> Yep, It's working now. RealTemp: Load 74' C. Geez this is more intense than Prime.
> 
> ...





Paulieg said:


> No need to tighten those stick that much, especially when you're working on CPU overclocking right now. Go back to timings after you are satisfied with the CPU overclock.



So after pass an hour of OCCT running, I should change the tRAS to 24?


----------



## Asylum (Sep 28, 2009)

Yea when you get everything set like you want it then set it to 24 and test it again.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 28, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Yea when you get everything set like you want it then set it to 24 and test it again.



Exactly. Overclocking always yields better results when you work one component at a time. It's so much easier to isolate any problems this way.


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 28, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Yea when you get everything set like you want it then set it to 24 and test it again.





Paulieg said:


> Exactly. Overclocking always yields better results when you work one component at a time. It's so much easier to isolate any problems this way.



Will do sir  thank you.

What if I want to OC to 4GHz or more in the future (I might do it after I have enough money for water cooling parts), where do I start? changing BCLK then tweak the VCore and QPI Vtt again? 

When I change BCLK say to 200, it will automatically change QPI and Uncore clock ratio rite?
Do I need to change them according to the guide? How bout memory timing?


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 28, 2009)

fang_laluna said:


> Will do sir  thank you.
> 
> What if I want to OC to 4GHz or more in the future (I might do it after I have enough money for water cooling parts), where do I start? changing BCLK then tweak the VCore and QPI Vtt again?
> 
> ...



Don't over think it. Just follow the guidelines in this thread, and you'll have no problem getting the most out of your chip.


----------



## Binge (Sep 28, 2009)

I think it's great we actually have a member asking questions!  fang, your multipliers are independantly set by you, and they multiply your BCLK.  No change to your BCLK will change your multipliers unless you leave it on AUTO and your board tries to compensate as it has been programmed.


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 29, 2009)

Binge said:


> I think it's great we actually have a member asking questions!  fang, your multipliers are independantly set by you, and they multiply your BCLK.  No change to your BCLK will change your multipliers unless you leave it on AUTO and your board tries to compensate as it has been programmed.



Thanks  I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 29, 2009)

Alright,

overclocking recap:
- Clock ratio: 20x
- Intel turbo boost: enabled
- HT: enabled
- QPI clock ratio: auto, QPI link speed: 6.51GHz
- Uncore clock ratio: auto, Uncore frequency: 3620 MHz
- BCLK: 181
- Performance enhance: standard
- Memory multiplier: 8x
- Memory frequency: 1448
- Memory timing: 9-9-9-24
- Loadline calibration: enabled

- CPU Vcore: 1.29375v
- QPI/Vtt Voltage: 1.295v
- IOH Core: 1.120v
- DRAM Voltage: 1.640v

everything else "auto"
-CPU PLL: 1.800v
- QPI PLL: 1.100v
- ICH I/O: 1.500v
- ICH Core: 1.100v

Prime95 load:72' C blend test, fine for 4 hours 
OCCT: CPU OCCT for 1 hour: pass without error

but

LinX at "all" option [problem size: 15500, memory use 1846, times to run: 20] (I have 3GB memory), system reboot at loop 13 (I should've disabled automatic restart to see the error message).

Should I pump up the vcore and qpi vtt again?


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 29, 2009)

What the heck. I just ran LinX again, no changes in setting.
Same setup, finished without errors in 22m 37s

temp with LinX around 75 - 77

what was that reboot then? memory dump?

I'm running LinX again 20 loop. If there is no error, should I start lowering Vcore?


----------



## fang_laluna (Sep 29, 2009)

Pas LinX 20 loop

http://i34.tinypic.com/jhq0wm.jpg

Is the Vcore alrite or should I go lower? I set it at 1.295v but I have no Idea why CPU-Z shows 1.248


----------



## fang_laluna (Oct 5, 2009)

*Can't get past 3.8 GHz*

I tried to pump up BCLK to 191

- Clock ratio: 21x
- Intel turbo boost: enabled
- HT: enabled
- QPI clock ratio: auto
- Uncore clock ratio: auto
- Performance enhance: standard
- Memory multiplier: 8x
- Memory frequency: 1448
- Memory timing: 9-9-9-24
- Loadline calibration: enabled

- CPU Vcore: 1.35v
- QPI/Vtt Voltage: 1.355v
- IOH Core: 1.2v
- ICH Core: 1.2v
- DRAM Voltage: 1.640v
- CPU PLL: 1.88

OCCT Blue screen after 5 minutes stress test. What's wrong?


----------



## Binge (Oct 5, 2009)

add a little more voltage to your memory it might be some vdroop that's causing the issue.  Just a guess.  Good luck.


----------



## fang_laluna (Oct 6, 2009)

Binge said:


> add a little more voltage to your memory it might be some vdroop that's causing the issue.  Just a guess.  Good luck.



This how I got it stable:







I disabled vdroop. Pump up vcore to 1.35 but CPU-Z shows 1.312 idle and 1.264 on load. Is this normal?

I also change CPU skew: +300ps

Can I tighten my ram timing even though it says 9-9-9-24 on the ram?


----------



## Binge (Oct 6, 2009)

fang_laluna said:


> This how I got it stable:
> 
> http://i33.tinypic.com/122hls1.jpg
> 
> ...



Very interesting.  I've had that issue with Gigabyte boards before, so you could consider that normal.



fang_laluna said:


> Can I tighten my ram timing even though it says 9-9-9-24 on the ram?



Sure you can, but I don't know if it will work with your system.  You are, in fact, the only one here who has access to your rig.


----------

